# Earl and the Ga coast



## Mud Minnow (Aug 30, 2010)

Planning a trip to Tybee area this weekend and was wondering how Y'all thought the passing Earl would affect the water/fishing in the area.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope the effect is minimal.... I am going to try to hit around Jekyll this weekend!


----------



## oldenred (Aug 30, 2010)

looks like there will be 4-7 ft seas. with all the weather activity i don't think fishin will be all that great but i could be wrong


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 31, 2010)

They say it should be in the NC outer banks around Friday. 

Do ya'll think the water inshore along the ICW will be too muddy to try and go this weekend?

I think the east winds we have had may have already answered my question....


----------



## oldenred (Aug 31, 2010)

with the east and north east winds we have had it is likely that the bait will be gone and the water muddy..... i don't think i will be wasting my time fishing this weekend


----------



## Mud Minnow (Aug 31, 2010)

oldenred said:


> with the east and north east winds we have had it is likely that the bait will be gone and the water muddy..... i don't think i will be wasting my time fishing this weekend



Well, hopefully if the bait is all gone mine will be the only bait in the water and the fish won't have any other choice.


----------



## oldenred (Aug 31, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Well, hopefully if the bait is all gone mine will be the only bait in the water and the fish won't have any other choice.



problem is.... the fish will follow the bait


no bait = no fish


there is the possibility that i am wrong..... but i'm not gonna spend my money to find out. if you go, good luck... you'll need it!


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 31, 2010)

Offshore, look for big swells spaced very far apart.  I have fished passing hurricanes in years past and found the sea high but more like a roller coaster than a choppy confused sea. 

It can make for a very confortable ride out and in, and the fishing can be excellent. No, I am not advocating that anyone go out, but as stated, when I was younger, I did!

Just be sure that you have a really big boat under you.  The bigger the better for safety sake. 

Inshore, fish in a sheltered area!  The bite should be on there, too.

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Capt. Tim Cheek (Aug 31, 2010)

Went inshore today, the wind was honking and the water muddy. Managed to catch a couple reds and trout.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 31, 2010)

lastest news reoports say if this front coming from the west doesn't hurry up earl may come very close if not brush the east coast


----------



## sea trout (Aug 31, 2010)

aint like we haint been'ere before and just went from resturant to resterant wearin out the fried shrimp and the booze


----------



## oldenred (Aug 31, 2010)

sea trout said:


> aint like we haint been'ere before and just went from resturant to resterant wearin out the fried shrimp and the booze



let me know where you're at sunday if you're still in town.... maybe i'll come down and have one with you


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 31, 2010)

oldenred said:


> problem is.... the fish will follow the bait
> 
> 
> no bait = no fish
> ...




Well, I hope the gators will still be there.


----------



## oldenred (Aug 31, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well, I hope the gators will still be there.



you want gators..... i got gators.... great big ones too!


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 31, 2010)

earl is a girl! (in best pirate voice) you gotta a good midday low with maybe wind outta the north. pick you a north bank creek or river system (lee-like B-necker suggested) ) with hopefully some laydowns or docks or shell (or any combination there of) close to an inlet. fish last of out and first of in. put a fat redleg under the cork (or Gulp! on a jig) cover some water and you should be good. There are a lot of shrimp on the move right now. Lookin forward to your report, it's gonna be good.


----------



## oldenred (Aug 31, 2010)

i'm glad the experts of inshore have some good advice for these boys....i hope they slaughter em!







wharfrat said:


> earl is a girl! (in best pirate voice) you gotta a good midday low with maybe wind outta the north. pick you a north bank creek or river system (lee-like B-necker suggested) ) with hopefully some laydowns or docks or shell (or any combination there of) close to an inlet. fish last of out and first of in. put a fat redleg under the cork (or Gulp! on a jig) cover some water and you should be good. There are a lot of shrimp on the move right now. Lookin forward to your report, it's gonna be good.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 31, 2010)

oldenred said:


> you want gators..... i got gators.... great big ones too!



You got a map too?


----------



## G Duck (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like Flounder giggin will be a bust this week.  Wish I still had a surfboard


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 1, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> earl is a girl! (in best pirate voice) you gotta a good midday low with maybe wind outta the north. pick you a north bank creek or river system (lee-like B-necker suggested) ) with hopefully some laydowns or docks or shell (or any combination there of) close to an inlet. fish last of out and first of in. put a fat redleg under the cork (or Gulp! on a jig) cover some water and you should be good. There are a lot of shrimp on the move right now. Lookin forward to your report, it's gonna be good.



Earl wears a skirt!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 1, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> earl is a girl! (in best pirate voice) you gotta a good midday low with maybe wind outta the north. pick you a north bank creek or river system (lee-like B-necker suggested) ) with hopefully some laydowns or docks or shell (or any combination there of) close to an inlet. fish last of out and first of in. put a fat redleg under the cork (or Gulp! on a jig) cover some water and you should be good. There are a lot of shrimp on the move right now. Lookin forward to your report, it's gonna be good.



Man I hope you're right, I think Oldenred's just trying to scare me so he can go and have it all to himself. If I could wait and go next weekend I would, unfortunatly I live 4 hours away and alot of planning goes into one of our(seatrout and I) fishing trips. So, it's this weekend or nothing. In the past we have encountered some bad weather, spend about $3oo bucks or so each on gas, food, lodging, beer and shrimp at Stingrays etc...then on the last day we spend another $100 bucks or so at the fish store so we have something to bring home to the wives to justify our going in the first place!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 1, 2010)

I may get down there and bump around a little! Then again I may go to the Altamaha and catch some catfish. Then again, I may drink beer, grill and watch college football!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> let me know where you're at sunday if you're still in town.... maybe i'll come down and have one with you



oldenred, can you buy beer in the resturants there on Sunday??


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> oldenred, can you buy beer in the resturants there on Sunday??



YES YOU CAN!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> YES YOU CAN!



Hey everybody, drinks are on Oldenred!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Hey everybody, drinks are on Oldenred!!!



Whoooot! Gimmie one of 'dem premium beers then- 16oz Schlitz!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Hey everybody, drinks are on Oldenred!!!



guess it's a good thing i'm a sexy beast cause them drinks will be bought on my looks!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> guess it's a good thing i'm a sexy beast cause them drinks will be bought on my looks!



Dang, I have to buy everybody drinks to IMPROVE my looks!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 1, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dang, I have to buy everybody drinks to IMPROVE my looks!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Dang, I have to buy everybody drinks to IMPROVE my looks!



that reminds me, i need to buy another bottle of everclear before our next meeting


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> that reminds me, i need to buy another bottle of everclear before our next meeting



just one bottle???


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> just one bottle???



come on now.... i wasn't tryin to hurt his feelins or nothing... he might develop a complex


----------



## ratherbefishin (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I guess I'm gonna go battle it out with Earl tomorrow. I'm on vacation this week so I'm going while I got the chance. I'm thinkin' back side of Cumberland to try to get out of the wind. Maybe I'll pick up a stragler or to tell yall about.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 1, 2010)

Careful there! Tomorrow promises to be a booger!
Friday and the weekend seems to be back to normal.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> come on now.... i wasn't tryin to hurt his feelins or nothing... he might develop a complex



No complex here- I KNOW I'm pretty

I will be offline tomorrow. Getting some injections in the discs in my back, so ya'll behave...........

Good luck to those who go out to play with Earl. I think I will be around the Blythe Island area Saturday catching rat reds!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 1, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I KNOW I'm pretty



how many drinks does it take for you to KNOW that?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Sep 1, 2010)

oldenred said:


> how many drinks does it take for you to KNOW that?



Depends on how dark the bar is........


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 1, 2010)

13 to 17 ft seas between altamaha sound and st augustine friday 20-60 mi out!


----------



## HuntNTails (Sep 1, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Depends on how dark the bar is........



Very dark...I hope!!


----------



## HuntNTails (Sep 1, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Looks like Flounder giggin will be a bust this week.  Wish I still had a surfboard



I've still got two, but way outta shape for those hurricane swells.


----------

